# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Keqkuptimet

## green

Edhe keqkuptimet jane pjese e jetes.
Cfare mendoni per to...a mund te evitohen? :Lulja3:  

Sa shume te keqkuptuar (nga njerezit) e ndjeni veten? Eshte kjo nje gjendje e njejte perhere, sepse ne fund te fundit te gjithe jetojme per veten tone e askush s'mund te na kuptoje apo te mbroje interesat tona PARA VETES?!...

Shkruani cfare ndjeni.
Edhe ndonje dite keqkuptimesh _pafund_, mund te vini e te zbrazni pak nga ai "helmi" i brendshem ketu :ngerdheshje: .

----------


## Larsus

ne fjalet e njerit: 

_"mua te gjithe me keqkuptojne, dhe sigurisht, nuk eshte faji im"_ :ngerdheshje:

----------


## shkodrane82

_Jo nuk jam ndjere e keqkuptuar kohet e fundit. Ne fakt, me ndodh rralle...sepse qe te mos keqkuptohesh thjesht duhet te tregosh kujdesh, per te mos shkelur sikur dhe pak vijen e maredhenieve te ndryshme._ 

Cdo fjale qe une mendoj eshte ne opsionin qe ti ke dhane per keqkuptimin.
Thjesht njeriu duhet te tregoje kujdes, dhe korrektesi ne nje marredhenie cfare do
qofte, qe mos te krijohen keqkuptimet.

----------


## PINK

Ehh njerez jemi .. keqkuptime kemi  ,  i kuptojme dhe ne fund i rregullojme (lol )

Spara keqkuptohem(rralle ) ..... mendimet , opinionet jua them troc njerezve .. so mundohem ti evitoje duke i rene muhabetit drejt e ne Te .. jo anash e anash sic bejne disa

----------


## Nice_Boy

*Keqkuptimet ndodhin vetem me njerez qe nuk i njoh mire.*

----------


## StormAngel

Keqkuptimet lindin per cdo dite, dhe vdesin sekonda para se te flejme.
Ka nje firme e nje anetareje qe thote qe njeriu eshte i prirur per paragjykime, une kisha shtuar edhe prirjen per keqkuptime.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

_Keqkuptimet mund te ndodhin me gjithkend, askush s'mund te kuptoje qellimet e mia te verteta sikur edhe me te mirat te jene. Njerezit jane planete qe rastesishr vetem prekin njeri-tjetrin, por kurre nuk shkrihen ne nje._

e ke shprehur shume bukur mendimin tim :-)

----------


## FierAkja143

> Njerezit jane planete...


wow ja pse duhet te futem me shpesh ne internet! ja sot psh mesova qe qenkam planet!!!  :perqeshje: 

ps. votova per te 2ten

----------


## viganv

*Jo nuk jam ndjere e keqkuptuar kohet e fundit. Ne fakt, me ndodh rralle...sepse qe te mos keqkuptohesh thjesht duhet te tregosh kujdesh, per te mos shkelur sikur dhe pak vijen e maredhenieve te ndryshme.*

----------


## Bledari

eshte e vertet qe keq kuptimet jane pjes e jetes tone.

----------


## BvizioN

Menyra e komunikimit te njerezve mes nejeri tjetrit eshte verbale (me anen e fjales ) dhe jo verbale (me anen e gjuhes trupore ose 'Bodylanguage')
Derguesi i mesazhit (verbal apo jo verbal) dergon mesazhin dhe marresi kryen zberthimin e mesazhit.Nga te dyja palet kerkohet te kontrollohet kuptimi,gje qe ne shume raste nuk ndodh dhe si rrjedhim  sjell keqkuptim.

PS: Kur them mesazh nuk bej fjale per mesazhe mes celularesh apo komunikim me radio marrese e dhenese,lol  :pa dhembe:

----------


## vajza_pr

Ndodh te keqkuptohem une apo dikush nga une po nuk ia var veshin edhe aq eshte gje qe permiresohet

----------

